# Friday night



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

just basically the same lights I was raised on many years ago,and they have always worked for how I flounder. The big board is 24 inches and the small board is 13 inches...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG!! :clap

I see you have a green Coleman cooler?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's some nice boards of flounder there. Good catch. Gene


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/17/2009)*WTG!! :clap
> 
> I see you have a green Coleman cooler?


I think everyone that gigs owns one of those coolers. It magically shows up in every flounder post on here.:letsdrink

Nice fish.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch ! Where you wading or in a boat?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess! I gotta get me one of those green colman coolers!


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *snatch it (8/18/2009)*Nice catch ! Where you wading or in a boat?


boat.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (8/17/2009)*WTG!! :clap
> ...


I'm superstitious about mine now. I've have five other coolers that are in better shape, but the green coleman is the only one that goes gigging with me.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

i keep repairing that one over and over again...i've used just about everything to hold the back of the lid onto the cooler. right now one side has one ofthose holders for a mini-mag lite cut in half.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like I need to ditch the ole blue one and get me a green one too! Nice looking flatties!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice fish. Maybe i should buy one of those coolers:banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They still sell the plastic green Colemans at Academy.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We got a couple of flounder on saturday night, but not as nice as yours. Did get some MONSTER blue crab. Some of the biggest I have ever seen. Looked like deadliest catch out there!

Water was REAL stained up.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

On Saturday night I saw a dozen small ones(6" to 13")and got three about 16". I thoughtit was about to get right, and the lightning started. 

I have seen a lot of big crabs, but it takes too much time to scoop crabs when you are by yourself.


----------

